# Can You Guess These 80s UK TV Shows By A Picture?



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2015)

These are far too easy, got them all 

http://www.quizfreak.co.uk/can-you-guess-these-80s-uk-tv-shows-by-a-picture/index1.html


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2015)

Ah! - I got one wrong, the schoolboys - as I never ever saw either of the 2 it could have been - since I wasn't home from work when it was on !

So only 13 out of 14.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Ah! - I got one wrong, the schoolboys - as I never ever saw either of the 2 it could have been - since I wasn't home from work when it was on !
> 
> So only 13 out of 14.



I was a student, hence saw all the daytime/kid's telly!


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 11, 2015)

I had to guess a few (I've never been an avid TV watcher), but even so, I too got every last one.


----------



## David H (Jun 11, 2015)

Bullseye or I got 14 out of 14.


----------



## moonymama (Jun 15, 2015)

i got them all..mind you i feel well old seeing those clips,and to think i used to dress like that too and thought i was the bees knees lol


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 15, 2015)

I got them all too, but then the 80's were my TV watching peak


----------



## AJLang (Jun 16, 2015)

Yay I got them all.  Some of them were because M watches them on UK Gold


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Yay I got them all.  Some of them were because M watches them on UK Gold



Some of them are still being repeated on BBC! I was flicking through channels the other day and there was 'Allo 'Allo and Are You Being Served on!


----------

